# bluefish blitz



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

The bluefish are definitely here, there was an amazing bluefish blitz last night after the fierce storm in the seaside area, most of the fish averaged around 3-6 pounds some were higher, there were some alligator blues in the bunch, it all lasted for about two hours, an amzing night


----------

